# Corona slows down PMTA process for Chinese hardware



## Hooked (28/3/20)

https://tobaccoreporter.com/2020/03...rmalizing-operations-after-covid-19-closures/
25 March 2020

".... Several companies have also intensified their data-collection efforts for premarket tobacco product authorizations (PMTA) in U.S. market. “The coronavirus is indeed having an impact on the PMTA process,” says Welford Ou, CEO for SmokTech, a major manufacturer. “For example, the behavioral investigations have been stopped, and it also taking more time for us to prepare all the products for the PMTA.” As of this writing, PMTA applications are due to the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) on May 12..."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

